# Need info on sig p225, please!!



## trailblazer (Feb 10, 2010)

i just bought my son a Sig P225, ser. # M576***.

can anyone tell me what its birthdate is & if there is any place to find out its history.

here's the pic...

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad239/trailblazer003/SIG/Sigx1.jpg

thanx,
TB


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

That is a nice looking P225. The slide and controls are either plated or coated. They are carbon steel. On most P225's, you will find a to letter date code on the underside of the slide at the muzzle end. Just flip it upside down and look for the code.

A = 0 
B = 1
C = 2 
D = 3 
E = 4 
F = 5 
G = 6 
H = 7 
J = 8 
K = 9

That will give you the year it was born.


----------



## trailblazer (Feb 10, 2010)

Top Gun Supply said:


> That is a nice looking P225. The slide and controls are either plated or coated. They are carbon steel. On most P225's, you will find a to letter date code on the underside of the slide at the muzzle end. Just flip it upside down and look for the code.
> 
> A = 0
> B = 1
> ...


* is this from 2000-2009?*


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

trailblazer said:


> * is this from 2000-2009?*


No, it can be prior to 2000, such as KJ would be 1998


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

Here ya go.


----------

